
Wanted: Quirky Individuals to join a fast growing startup to build a new future - comeexplore
&quot;Properly defined, a startup is the largest group of people you can convince of a plan to build a different future.&quot; - Peter Thiel<p>WANTED:<p>Quirky Individual(s) to join a fast growing startup to build the future, as we want it to be.<p>ARE YOU:<p><pre><code>  Curious?
  Exceptionally clever?
  Addicted to technology?
  Willing to venture into the unknown?
  Willing to adapt fast?
  Willing to join an already weird team that wants to teach+learn more?
  Passionate about a hobby that you&#x27;d love to share with others?
  Wanting to change the present to make the future better?
</code></pre>
DO YOU:<p><pre><code>  Like solving problems?
  Like finding new ways of more efficiently doing things?
  Like spending time on a spreadsheet to help you make better decisions?
  Love breaking things just to put them back together?
  Think that grit is all it takes to get something done?
  Think that you&#x27;d be a good match for the team?
  Think that every job posting should be like this?
  Want to know more?
</code></pre>
Are you brilliant? We&#x27;re hiring. Explore the Warehouse.<p>TO APPLY: Please send us a message or
  email to: explorewarehouse@gmail.com  
  with the following information:<p><pre><code>  -Background information
  -Resume
  -Answers to the following 6 questions:

  -What important truth do very few people agree with you on?
  -What is a great company that no one has started yet?
  -What are some of your favorite websites?
  -What are some of your favorite books?
  -What would you do if you knew that you only had 24 hours left on Earth?
  -What do you really believe in?
</code></pre>
Thank you for taking the time to read this. We wish you well in your search for a new future.
======
comeexplore
We hope that everyone has a happy Memorial Day with their families.

Our team/startup is proud to currently call Las Vegas, Nevada our home.

Flexibility between Full Time, Part Time, and Remote Positions are available
and this offer is open to anyone, from any country around the world. We would
love to hear from you, so please reach out to us to at least say hello.

We’re interested in building a very large, diverse team of talented
individuals to help us build a better future.

What can we do to improve? Please feel free to send us questions and/or
comments. Thank you again.

~~~
smt88
This is intriguing, but you're asking for lots of very personal info about us
without even telling us your name, your company's name, or your industry.

Would it completely sabotage this unique recruiting strategy to tell us at
least something about yourselves?

~~~
a3n
His HN profile: "i come from the future and want to see it built the way that
it should be. please feel free to contact me to learn more."

What more do you need?

------
a3n
I have no idea if your company is interesting, but the questions are.

-What important truth do very few people agree with you on?

That the first duty of a society is to ensure that everyone is housed,
healthy, fed and educated.

-What is a great company that no one has started yet?

I'm not much of a consumer. The only things that come to mind are more like
non-profits and foundations dedicated to things like cheap and widely
available pharmaceuticals, and other social improvement.

-What are some of your favorite websites?

HN, NYT, fuckinghomepage.com, python.org, stackoverflow, google news, google
images, google translate.

-What are some of your favorite books?

Effective Computation in Physics, Python for Data Analysis, The Ringworld
Series, Gone With the Wind, Adventures of Frog and Toad, Unix Power Tools,
Catch 22, Working by Studs Terkel, A Canticle for Liebowitz, Travels With
Charlie, Cannery Row, East of Eden, The Beautiful and the Damned, Time Enough
for Love.

-What would you do if you knew that you only had 24 hours left on Earth?

Go outside.

-What do you really believe in?

I marvel at the unfathomable size and age of the universe, and the effectively
zero chance that I could ever exist. I believe that when I look out at the
universe, in at myself, and around at my world and fellow beings, that it's an
instance of the universe observing and knowing itself. I also believe that we
humans are wasting our world and our civilization, that this could be a true
paradise of love, respect and potential, and I'm skeptically optimistic that
that could come to pass.

